
Ask HN: Getting started with personal investing - carlsednaoui
Hi HN, I&#x27;d love to get your thoughts and ideas on books &#x2F; resources to start investing as an individual.<p>The idea is that, as a 28 year old, I&#x27;m now able to put some money aside and I&#x27;m interested in investing it — but lack a strategy or the foundation to build one.<p>Any book recommendations, blogs, podcasts, or other would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks!
======
tjr
I rather liked Stein & DeMuth's _Yes, You Can Get a Financial Life_ :
[https://www.amazon.com/Yes-You-Can-Financial-Life-
ebook/dp/1...](https://www.amazon.com/Yes-You-Can-Financial-Life-
ebook/dp/1401911242/)

~~~
carlsednaoui
Thanks so much for the recommendation, will check it out!

------
TaylorGood
Same age - using Wealthfront for long-term investing; called it a day there
and remain focused on revenue streams.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Nice, how have you been liking Wealthfront? I do have an account with
Betterment (I think they're both practically the same).

------
forgetsusername
> _but lack a strategy_

Diversification is the most important strategy.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Thanks for the input. How would you go about diversifying?

E.g. Hold savings in different currencies? Mix of stocks, bonds, REITs? Let me
know what you think.

------
jkraker
The Intelligent Investor by Benjamin Graham.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Just saw this as one of the summer reading reco's from YC :)
[http://themacro.com/articles/2016/07/yc-summer-
reading/](http://themacro.com/articles/2016/07/yc-summer-reading/)

